# Briggs Intek Crankcase pressure?



## 1958delrayls2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi: I have a 2 year old about 50 hours or so MTD rider with a single cyl 502cc Briggs Intek motor. Until now it has run perfect. While running it began to blow oil out the fill tube and or past the tube O ring. The last time (one mow before) the oil level was spot on. I read posts on this site and checked the head gasket. 

Even though it looked OK I replaced it and still even by hand cranking the flywheel it will spit the oil cap out about an inch or 2. 

Can the breather cause such excessive crankcase pressure?

Maybe a broken ring? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the model number of your engine,

If it's an OHV, I would suspect a blown cylinder head gasket.


----------



## 1958delrayls2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Engine info is:

Model: 31P77
Type: 0449e1
Code: 060214ZE

I replaced head gasket already. And the original did not look bad.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, did not read your post completely and missed the part about the head gasket. I would suggest looking at the breather, I rarely see a bad one, but it does sound like this may be your problem.

You are missing a digit from the model number of your engine, I tried a 31p777 but could not find the type either.


----------

